# Lost Cockatoo!



## itbites (Mar 4, 2008)

*Hey all! My best friend has just lost her cockatoo late yesterday afternoon she took her cockatoo outside (like she has several times before) and she just flew away :shock: They had the cutest bond and she has had her for at least 6 months now... I just wanted to know if anybody would know what would make this bird fly off just like that? will it come back? Shes devistated!!! Also incase the worst happens and we can't find her again i'm looking to get her a new one so if anybody has info it would be much appreciated.*


----------



## channi (Mar 4, 2008)

Not sure about the why's but as for the how to find it again, try contacting the RSPCA in the area and local vets also put up posters with a photo of the bird all over the neighbourhood. My neighbour lost her cockatiel and thought it was dead but some kids saw the posters after 3 weeks and returned the bird which they had been taking care of. Good luck.


----------



## OdessaStud (Mar 4, 2008)

I hope your friend gets her bird back, my cocky Bill id had for over 20 years and she decided to fly away about 6 months ago now.I believe shes still in the area and pray that she comes home one day,she was my best friend.I got another Cocky sent up from Vic and shes got Beak and Feather diesease so ive lost a little faith in Cocky's at the moment do all you can to find her and hope she comes back to your friend.
Odie


----------



## Trouble (Mar 4, 2008)

Same thing happened to my Aunty... he flew away, cause he heard the other wild cockatoos. A few weeks later he came back with the flock, but he kept bitting... so in the end, they just let him go.

Hope its not the same story for your friend. Good luck with the search 

cheers
Trouble


----------



## itbites (Mar 4, 2008)

*Actually Trouble ...theres a flock over this way at the moment and i actually suspected that was the main urge for leaving ..hopefully hers will come back too then! yes we are currently contacting all vets and shelters and putting up posters/door knocking at the moment. One cocky has apparently flown by a few times but she doesn't believe it to be hers  worst part is she recently hurt her leg and exrays revealed a fracture.. Odessastud im sorry for your loss after seeing my friend this upset i realised how much she felt Sky (her name) was like her child to her..*


----------



## S.I.D (Mar 4, 2008)

there could be many reasons it left found friends like the flock, saw something it like birds have awesome eyes, got scared, went to explore something and kids picked him up got lost or worse.

but im pretty sure they have photographic memories not sure but if they do he should return if he can...

wish you and your friend luck i hope for the best


----------



## itbites (Mar 4, 2008)

*thanks every one for your kind words  hope we find her too!*


----------

